# nVidia RTX: LHR detection?



## vailr (Sep 9, 2021)

Is there going to be an update for GPU-Z that detects whether one of the nVidia RTX 3000 series GPU's
is LHR vs. non-LHR? LHR=Low Hash Rate.
Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2021)

Good idea. Where should this status be displayed? Not sure if it's worth putting on the 1st tab? Not a lot of space there


----------



## elghinnarisa (Sep 9, 2021)

I'd put it under the Advanced tab somewhere, in the general drop down perhaps? Seems like a general thing to me and doesn't warrant a whole new drop down for just LHR and the first tab is getting rather crowded.


----------



## vailr (Sep 9, 2021)

Maybe: a check box next to the UEFI check box? 
The "bios version" box (to the left of the "save bios" arrow)  is probably larger than it needs to be.


----------



## Naki (Sep 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Good idea. Where should this status be displayed? Not sure if it's worth putting on the 1st tab? Not a lot of space there



Into a duplicated or unused tooltip of something on main/1st tab. 
(OR in addition to any tooltip you think best)



vailr said:


> Maybe: a check box next to the UEFI check box?



Sorry but no such space exists there.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 9, 2021)

View attachment 216183


----------



## ixi (Sep 9, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> View attachment 216183



You are a genius!


----------



## Naki (Sep 9, 2021)

Maybe in tooltip of BIOS Version?  Right now, that tooltip has -- whole BIOS string, plus Board ID.
LHR or non-LHR status could be shown as a 3rd line, such as -- "LHR: Yes" if one of those, and "LHR: No" if not.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> View attachment 216183





ixi said:


> You are a genius!



Nothing genius about it:


----------



## Naki (Sep 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Nothing genius about it:
> 
> View attachment 216186



Was fine just minutes ago, he put the LHR word next to (in) the card Name line.  
Which is indeed clever!


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 9, 2021)

here is it again.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> here is it again.View attachment 216187



Maybe.... It would juuuust fit





If we had a "Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070 Super Ti" it wouldn't fit...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2021)

Hmm maybe in the GPU field? There should be plenty of space due to short NVIDIA codenames

"TU104 (LHR)" ?


----------



## Naki (Sep 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Hmm maybe in the GPU field? There should be plenty of space due to short NVIDIA codenames
> 
> "TU104 (LHR)" ?



Yep, sounds great.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2021)

This will be included in next release of GPU-Z


----------

